# OK Joe Mod question



## jimmismoking (Jun 14, 2014)

I was told by a few people to take a look at Horizon Smoker website to pick up a tuning plate to help control the heat flow. I sent them an email just to get some general information about the products they sell. They never answered back.

I measured the inside of my smoker and it's 40 in from side to side. The tuning plate I think I need is http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-335/Convection-Plate--dsh--For/Detail

Of course since the dimension are shorter I just wanted to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 15, 2014)

I bought one from them and yes not good on reply emails  I bought one for the highland model and it fits good my concern for my model is little diffrent tho but I believe it's suppose yo not be the full length of the cooking chamber.


----------



## lemans (Jun 15, 2014)

Horizon is bad on emails and bad on delivery 
But!!!! It's a great product that works 
Just be aggressive with your phone calls it will pay off













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jun 15, 2014


----------



## jimmismoking (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help.


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 15, 2014)

20140612_091947.jpg



__ chavr904
__ Jun 12, 2014





Ordered it May 15th and got it June 10th


----------



## lemans (Jun 15, 2014)

Yours is bent at 90degrees? Mine is at 45!!


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mine is oklahoma joe highland when I went onto the site on horizon it listed that this one fits the highland model so I got it.


----------



## lemans (Jun 15, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## jimmismoking (Jun 18, 2014)

That is nice. I want that 45 degree angle though to help any of the drippings sitting at the front of the grill racks to slide down


----------



## dockman (Jun 18, 2014)

I built my own out of 1/4" plate. No holes in mine and with a few tuning plates it works prefectly.


----------



## dockman (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is my plate!


----------



## jimmismoking (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice I had been thinking about that grab a few plates of metal and putting them in place. Do you have them welded in or do they just rest there?


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh nice


----------



## james1nc (Jun 19, 2014)

I also have the OK Joe i ordered    horizon, they had to make mine because they were out , they said 3 weeks and it was delivered on time. mine has 45deg angle , but the angle is next to the fire box so it wont help with your drippings from the front of your grill.


----------



## dockman (Jun 20, 2014)

The plate with an angle next to fire box is welded in. I bolted it first but then figured since I have a welder just as well weld up the gaps. The other plates just lay in place.


----------

